# Help identifying mulberries



## JasonH (Jun 21, 2011)

I caught my beagle snacking on some berries in the corner of my front yard earlier today. I thought they might be mulberries, but I want to make sure before I start freezing them for a batch. Here are the pics of the tree/bush.


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2011)

That's it!


----------



## JasonH (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Julie! This tree is loaded. I might have to harvest and make some wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep, thats them!!!! Get as many as you could because you need like 10 lbs per gallon plus a f pac to get a good flavored wine out of it but it makes s nice wine! They fall off the tree very easy in windstorms also so dont wait to long. Last year I waited and we had a storm and the whole tree dropped basically in that storm and I wasnt abkle to make any.


----------



## JasonH (Jun 21, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yep, thats them!!!! Get as many as you could because you need like 10 lbs per gallon plus a f pac to get a good flavored wine out of it but it makes s nice wine! They fall off the tree very easy in windstorms also so dont wait to long. Last year I waited and we had a storm and the whole tree dropped basically in that storm and I wasnt abkle to make any.



I ate a few tonight. I was impressed by the flavor but it was really light. I think I may freeze some this year and start a big batch next summer when I have enough berries. I'm very excited about this tree!


----------

